# smelter



## bitterkandy

Hi everyone!

I'm translating a text about the evolution of copper smelters and I'm not really sure about how totranslate *smelter*.

Here's some context: "An overview of the Eguilles Smelter, Vaucluse, France." It describes an image of said smelter

I found it could be fundidora or horno de fundición, but in this case it's a bis installment, so it couldn't be that

Please help!


----------



## Sethi I

It will be more enlightening if you could say what does exactly that "image" describes.
however I can tell you that the installations where you process the concentrates that comes from the mineral processing plants are know as *Smelting *(el proceso de fundición que va desde la recepción y clasificación del concentrado de minerales hasta la pirorrefinación)
*Smelter* ; es el obrero metalúrgico /la oficina de fundición /fundidor mineral /ingenio, apartador, fuslina......
Sorry but I have never seen or hear the word *bis *in that context

See you


----------



## bitterkandy

my bad! It was big


the image is an old photo of the smelter. it looks like a building with some smokestacks


----------



## Sethi I

Puedes decir *Fundición de alto horno
*En ingles la palabra para el proceso de fundición es *Foundry
See you*


----------



## bitterkandy

Ok, but how would you say it in spanish??


----------



## Sethi I

As I said before....*Fundición de Alto Horno*


----------



## bitterkandy

sorry, but that doesn't sound right.
 This is the picture 
, maybe that helps


----------



## Sethi I

A picture speaks a 1000 words!!!        That is a *Siderurgica* or *Siderurgia,  *it is rather an old fashioned term, if I may say so
See you


----------



## Vampiro

An overview of the Eguilles Smelter, Vaucluse, France  =  Una vista de la Fundición Eguilles, Vaucluse, Francia.

Simply like that, buddy.
_


----------



## Mastoc

Sethi I said:


> As I said before....*Fundición de Alto Horno*





Sethi I said:


> A picture speaks a 1000 words!!! That is a *Siderurgica* or *Siderurgia, *it is rather an old fashioned term, if I may say so
> See you



No todas las fundiciones son de alto horno ni tampoco siderurgias, debe utilizarse lo sugerido por Vampiro


----------

